# Show me your GSD from puppy to adult



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey there I'm really curious about my pups color so if u can please show me your pup growing up thanks


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Didn't change much! Lol


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Your GSD is Gorgeous


----------



## Zuntic (Jan 19, 2017)

wookiee as a pup and a few weeks ago.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Della, 1st picture May 2014, last picture 09-2017


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa, August 2011 and September 2017


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser at 10 week and at 10 months


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Kaiser at 10 week and at 10 months


Kaiser was a gorgeous pup and even more gorgeous adult!!! I've never seen them darken overtime, just light.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

CranberryGSD said:


> KaiserAus said:
> 
> 
> > Kaiser at 10 week and at 10 months
> ...


Sable dogs start off almost completely light and can turn almost completely black


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

CranberryGSD said:


> Kaiser was a gorgeous pup and even more gorgeous adult!!! I've never seen them darken overtime, just light.


Thanks :smile2:

Yes, as kona says, sables tend to start out light and get darker, its fun to watch as you never know how they are going to end up


----------

